# should I enter Patriot in the contest?



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's a good one...


----------



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

Im gonna try to get some better pics tonight!


----------



## CTMongo (May 9, 2011)

hes a nice boi!!..


----------



## Soarjet (May 17, 2011)

Love the reflection on the top! kool pic!


----------

